# Falkland Islands



## noirua (8 May 2010)

To start in this very high risk oil exploration area; this link gives detalis from the Falkland Islands Government: http://www.bgs.ac.uk/falklands-oil/nfb/nfb_intro.htm


----------



## Who Dares Wins (10 May 2010)

I was in the Falklands last year.

One of the possible difficulties with any offshore oil exploration could be the distance from any service port. The town Stanley has very limited services at present and the FIPASS port supports trawlers. Given the still very acrimonious relationship with the Argentines I think their ports would probably be off limits. There is only one commercial flight per week into the Falklands from Chile and the Argentines give that a window of only a few hours to get in and back out through their airspace. If the weather is bad, as it often is, and you miss the window you wait in Chile until next saturday.

Also a bit of gold exploration going on. Mine fields everywhere though remaining from the 1982 war which might make field mapping a little hazardous. When the Argentines invaded they put down mine fields but did not make maps of them. Consequently they are still there. The population of the Falklands is low enough (Stanley not much over 2000) that the British Government hasn't bothered risking peoples lives to clear them. There
was a mine field right on the edge of the town at one end when I was there.
There has been talk for several years of building a deep water port about 1 hours drive from Stanley to service shipping but I'm not sure how far along develop is.

One day a bus drove past with the windows painted black. I asked a local why that was. He said every year some of the families come from Argentina to visit the graves of their sons killed in the war. The windows were painted black so the Falklanders didn't have to look at their faces. 

Certainly an interesting place.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (10 May 2010)

From www.falklandnews.com


*Rockhopper Shares Spike as Sea Lion Drill Strikes Oil *
May 6, 2010


Rockhopper Exploration shares are ratcheting upwards as a significant oil discovery is announced in the Companys Sea Lion Prospect. Estimates are that they discovered a few million barrels of oil in a reservoir at 2744 metres that contains a 150 metre gross interval of sand and shales showing 53 metres of net pay distributed in multiple pay zones  a net pay of 25 metres having an average verbosity of 19%. 

Additional logging information will be needed before a decision is taken whether to plug and abandon the well or to suspend it for future testing. 

Rockhoppers Managing Director, Mr Sam Moody, said that We are extremely excited by the results of this well. While we are presently acquiring additional data, current indications are that we have made the first oil discovery in the North Falkland Basin. We will now focus on analysing in more detail the data gathered from the well, in addition to continuing preparations for the drilling of our Ernest prospect later in the year. 

Though the exploratory well drilled by Shell in the North Falkland Basin produced oil in non commercial quantities, Rockhopper Explorations Sea Lion exploratory drill has produced the first significant oil discovery in the area. This is another first for Rockhopper Exploration as they made a significant gas discovery in the same area in 2008. 

Significant hydrocarbons finds in the North Falkland basin are good for the whole region and this has been reflected in spiking share prices for the other four exploration companies operating in the North Falkland Basin. At 0900 LMT Rockhopper had jumped 46 points to 83, Desire had added 22.25 points to 60, FOGLE spiked at 19 points to 155 and Borders & Southern climbed 12.25 points to 58. BHP Billiton added 23.50 points to 1909.50 but it is unknown what part Rockhoppers find played in that spike as that company has other world-wide interests. Also benefiting from the news is Falkland Islands Holdings, with a jump of 56 points to 396.50 

No doubt other regional exploratory companies will benefit from this as hydrocarbons reservoirs have no regard for international boundaries.


----------



## noirua (11 May 2010)

noirua said:


> To start in this very high risk oil exploration area; this link gives details from the Falkland Islands Government: http://www.bgs.ac.uk/falklands-oil/nfb/nfb_intro.htm




Very high risk indeed this drilling in the Falklands. Very deep water and the Argentinians are up in arms over their Malvenis claims. In Aus there are difficult offshore drilling areas but not threatened by battle ships, and bombers. Of course the Falklands haven't got Henry climbing on their backs and kicking them - one small mercy.
More on the stocks involved in drilling these waters that include the Aussie Big Guy who is keeping very quiet about their drilling agreement with falklands Oil and Gas Limited, later. Well they might!


----------



## noirua (18 May 2010)

'A Fine Day to Strike Falklands Oil': http://www.channel4.com/news/articl...+oil+strike+made+off+falkland+islands/3638287


----------



## noirua (23 May 2010)

The Falkland Islands look a good place to invest, provided you are both adventurous and love risk. 
Rockhopper shares stand at five times their level of 4 weeks ago having struck oil in the Northern Sector.
Falkland Islands Holdings own 8% of Falklands Oil and Gas and are a kind of mini-Woolworth on the Islands. They also own a UK ferry operation and one other new purchase.
Falklands Oil and Gas have a 49% interest in the area in which BHP Billiton are exploring. Shares have risen 50% recently.
Desire Petroleum struck little oil in their well and the share price fell 60%, but has now recovered to 30% down
Borders and Southern are the quietest with little given away by management. Stock price up about 20%.

BHP Billiton remain quiet about their Falklands interest due to warnings from Argentina. If all eventually goes well it could see BHP move away from expensively taxed future oil in Australia.


----------



## noirua (29 May 2010)

noirua said:


> The Falkland Islands look a good place to invest, provided you are both adventurous and love risk.
> Rockhopper shares stand at five times their level of 4 weeks ago having struck oil in the Northern Sector.
> Falkland Islands Holdings own 8% of Falklands Oil and Gas and are a kind of mini-Woolworth on the Islands. They also own a UK ferry operation and one other new purchase.
> Falklands Oil and Gas have a 49% interest in the area in which BHP Billiton are exploring. Shares have risen 50% recently.
> ...




This coming week Rockhopper Exploration are to issue further information on their oil strike in the Falklands 4 weeks ago. Shares now stand over 500% up  since the strike. Rumour in London's Daily Mail that AIM : RKH have raised funds on the issue of more stock at a price well above that quoted in the market.

BHP Billiton (a major strike could substantially advantage BHP and could move their major oil interests away from Australia, in light of the Henry recommendations) are due to drill their first well at Toroa (the shallowest prospect) this week and an announcement can be expected over the next four weeks.
Interest is BHP Billiton (51%), Falklands Oil and Gas AIM : FOGL (49%). Falklands Holdings have an 8% interest in FOGL.

The drilling rig then moves on to the second well to be drilled for Desire Petroleum AIM : DES

Borders and Southern AIM:BOR are to drill their first well later in the year, and remain quiet about their prospects.

Hire of a deep water drilling rig is about AU$800,000 per day.


----------



## noirua (30 May 2010)

Rockhopper's Discovery could Open New Oil Province (BHP is the only Aussie company onboard) http://www.glgroup.com/News/Rockhopper-discovery-could-open-new-oil-province-48219.html

Next result awaited is at BHP Billiton and Falkland Oil and Gas's Toroa Prospect.


----------



## noirua (4 June 2010)

noirua said:


> Rockhopper's Discovery could Open New Oil Province (BHP is the only Aussie company onboard) http://www.glgroup.com/News/Rockhopper-discovery-could-open-new-oil-province-48219.html
> 
> Next result awaited is at BHP Billiton and Falkland Oil and Gas's Toroa Prospect.




All the Falkland smallers explorers are zooming up today on the back of better results for Rockhopper Exploration. Prospects are looking very good BUT all eyes are now on BHP billiton the operator of the Toroa Well.


----------



## noirua (6 June 2010)

Racing along and ignoring all markets elsewhere as shareholders make mega-bucks in the falklands.

BHP Billiton remain the most forgotten stock, despite its size, in these ventures. How much oil in The falklands, well, some say as much as 60 billion barrels - quite some. Quite some even for BHP.
With the Henry proposals this will give the company its chance, maybe, of putting big bucks elsewhere and away from Australia and 'the loony Labor Government'.

Also to make up for The Gulf of Mexico where a mad as hell Barack Obama is trying to show how great he is at managing the oil leak - elections coming up in November. BP's oil leak, or is it Halliburtons or is it Transoceans??? Let's get it straight, 'It's Americas oil leak'. Bring back George Bush the oilman - just as they get rid of the guy they need him back by gad.

Something in my waters gives me the feeling the days of Poseidon are back again. Big, Big profits for some in this, but but but most will lose in the end.


----------



## kgee (6 June 2010)

noirua said:


> Racing along and ignoring all markets elsewhere as shareholders make mega-bucks in the falklands.
> 
> BHP Billiton remain the most forgotten stock, despite its size, in these ventures. How much oil in The falklands, well, some say as much as 60 billion barrels - quite some. Quite some even for BHP.
> With the Henry proposals this will give the company its chance, maybe, of putting big bucks elsewhere and away from Australia and 'the loony Labor Government'.
> ...




its a very  ugly scenario...no one has made  a parrallell jump to Apache's explosion on Varanus, to me oil is as ugly as the eighties...yeah we have an explosision no big deal ...yeah we have an oil spoil ...these things happen.
WTF. and I'm not a greenie by a long shot
in fact I use to install Bp's solar panals around sydney
and I connected a pipeline into Varranus...
but someone has to allocate some shame..


----------



## noirua (6 June 2010)

kgee said:


> its a very  ugly scenario...no one has made  a parrallell jump to Apache's explosion on Varanus, to me oil is as ugly as the eighties...yeah we have an explosision no big deal ...yeah we have an oil spoil ...these things happen.
> WTF. and I'm not a greenie by a long shot
> in fact I use to install Bp's solar panals around sydney
> and I connected a pipeline into Varranus...
> but someone has to allocate some shame..




I tend to support Oil, Coal and the rest and at the same time all the green issues as well. No point saying no more coal and oil, easily said in fact. 
I'm now driving a car that is diesel and electric (battery driven) - I notice many turning up on green outings in petrol driven cars, 'shock horror'.
What I'm saying is that if everyone personally endeavors to become greener and greener then the brown side of life reduces with it. We should and I think must, look at ourselves and not just blame the oil producers and coal digger outers - good luck noi


----------



## kgee (6 June 2010)

I wan't to argue and can't
I want to quote AYN RAND ....
I cant. I want...


----------



## noirua (7 June 2010)

Continuing the Falklands saga we have this link about an area in the world that can't see the bear market and doesn't care anyway. Yeeehiiii is the cry:  http://www.oilandgaseurasia.com/news/p/0/news/7540


----------



## noirua (9 December 2012)

Falklands Focus: Winners and Losers | Interactive Investor
http://www.iii.co.uk/tv/episode/falklands-focus-winners-and-losers


----------



## noirua (14 April 2013)

The Falkland Islands history as seen from The American point of view: The Argentine Seizure Of The Malvinas [Falkland] Islands: History and Diplomacy
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/report/1987/CRD.htm

[basically The Islands were discovered first by John Davis and declared a province of England under Queen Elizabeth the First. In fact Spain controlled the Islands for most of the time since then when Argentina was controlled by Spain. The Malvinas was named by France and translated into Dutch]


----------

